# Puppy tips



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

So I spoke with my breeder today and I can get my boy in 5 weeks. I have 3 weeks off work to bond with my baby and integrate in with our 2 other dogs. I get to meet the litter and pick my pup in 3 weeks. Does anyone have any tips on selecting a puppy. In regards to temperament I want a calm medium energy dog, not skittish or over excitable definitely not high energy or drive( I currently have one of those!!) that also would be suitable for agility or obedience. 
Any tips or stories on how you selected your dog would be great!
Thanks
Candace. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KAISER073012 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Candace! basically, the breeder can choose for you. Just tell him/her what temperament you like.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Yep, they see the pups every day. I found out which pup I was getting the day I picked her up! 

Good luck! Do you have a pedigree you can post? People here love that stuff.


----------



## Karryluis5 (Nov 27, 2012)

Pets have them own language and that we can not understand so if you have any pet then its your responsibility to take care of it. Here I get very useful tips for puppy.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

This might be terrible advice, but it's my experience.

Listen to your heart also, in addtiion to the breeder. My golden retriever, I did not have the breeders help selecting her, but I was drawn to her immediately and, at the time, inexplicably. Now, 12 years later, I understand completely why I was so drawn to her --she was the perfect dog for me.

Sometimes you just know, for reasons unknown, which puppy should be yours


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

I am getting excited off to select my boy this Saturday! Then 2 more weeks and he comes home. It actually feels real. This has been 6 months or research and waiting. We are definitely looking for a pup that is not high drive/ energy ( I already have one of those lol) and this is the first time I will be looking for good conformation as I plan to trial the pup. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

So exciting for you! That feeling of going home with your new puppy. It is good to listen t the breeder's opinion but you should feel" the click". The ones I chose with my brain have never been my heart dogs, all though I loved them. When I first met WD, my heart skipped a beat and I couldn't believe he was available and even existed. It has been a match made in heaven.


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

So we finally met our puppy this Saturday. I'd like to introduce you to Saber. He's 7 weeks today. I get to bring him home on Next Thursday. 
It was so hard to select him but he just seemed a bit more calmer when checking me out and seemed to be a bit of a talker which I love in a dog. Also he was a bit bigger boned then the other boy and had a more plush coat. Though ill tell you I certainly got the 3rd degree when I got home from the other dogs!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

